# POI (Points Of Interest) files for Caravan Club Europe?



## judder (Jan 6, 2006)

Hi All
This may have been covered before but am I alone in thinking how useful it would be if I were to able to combine my TomTom with the Caravan Club European Campsite books?

If I had POIs for every site in the books - starting with France maybe - once it got to late afternoon I could ask my navigator/site reviewer to search for Campsites En Route, these would be displayed on the TomTom and she could then check to see if they qualify to host us for the night. This could then be followed up with a phone call depending how desperate we were or off-route they were.

It looks like the CC have published addresses next to the entries but this requires finding the site first which is not nearly so easy. (Even better if the book were to be a PDA based 'soft' version but I will leave this for now).  

I have seen the downloads available on this site and also those on POI Handler etc but its not easy to tie them up with the books. The descriptions and even the book page numbers would be ideal.

Any thoughts anyone?

John


----------

